# Chevy II; The Canadian Cousin



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*Garry Oak Slabs to Basic Framework*

*I've already blogged *my AZ chevalet so this will be a simple "keep you up to date" one about "Chevy II". When I moved to my current address and built my shop I was fortunate enough to run into a fellow who was moving and had to sell his hoard of local hardwoods. Long story short, I bought two heaped pickup truck fulls of a variety of local hardwoods, all two or more years air dried, for $200 and he helped me move it.

I'm not usually a big Oak fan but as there was a fair amount of quite large dimension Garry Oak in the mix and because Oak would be a good fit for the chevalet (and because I was getting tired of moving it) I decided to give it a try.

*This is the kind of stuff* that was in the pile.










*By the time I milled* this down, I had a day's worth of firewood, a garbage bag full of planer shavings, and the base cross-member.










*The next piece was worse*. The wood is not too bad but the person who milled it was a butcher to be polite. Clearly he wasn't using an Alaska Mill or the like. This piece was three inches thick. I got 1 1/2" and shavings.



















Enough complaining. The other species in the buy were all in much better shape and I've used them in almost all my projects in the last six years. The good news here is that I've used up almost all the Oak and I was able to get enough to finish the frame parts where I wanted to use it.

*Here are a few more *pictures up to where I am now.



















*These are a couple of quick jigs *I had to make up today. The first is to mortise for the angled back leg into the seat. I guess I should have gone the extra bucks and bought the mortiser that did angles. Who knew?










*This one was sort of a fun time*. Somewhere (in the glue up I suspect) the vertical post developed a twist. I didn't notice it until the cheek pieces for the arm clamp were glued on. When I first assembled the arm into the clamp it became obvious that the arm was not parallel to the base piece. *This will not lead to anything good.* The answer was to lay the post down and, with winding sticks and power plane, straighten the front face of the post and clamp cheeks. That's all nice and everything but the clamping face is still as crooked as it ever was and now has to be trued up to the new front face. I made this simple jig to ground out the clamp face to an even depth from the new front surface. It's just a scrap of 1/4" plywood with a couple of spring clamps to keep the saw and the plywood together. The saw, moving sideways back and forth across the surface eventually did the job just fine.









*Here's the progress* to date. The bench is all ready to glue up first thing tomorrow and the "structural" part will be complete.










If anyone knows where I can get a "CHEVY II" grill emblem, please let me know.

Bye for now.

Paul


----------



## tinnman65 (Jan 19, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Garry Oak Slabs to Basic Framework*
> 
> *I've already blogged *my AZ chevalet so this will be a simple "keep you up to date" one about "Chevy II". When I moved to my current address and built my shop I was fortunate enough to run into a fellow who was moving and had to sell his hoard of local hardwoods. Long story short, I bought two heaped pickup truck fulls of a variety of local hardwoods, all two or more years air dried, for $200 and he helped me move it.
> 
> ...


Looks like your off to a great start, I bet it weighs twice what the last one did!!


----------



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Garry Oak Slabs to Basic Framework*
> 
> *I've already blogged *my AZ chevalet so this will be a simple "keep you up to date" one about "Chevy II". When I moved to my current address and built my shop I was fortunate enough to run into a fellow who was moving and had to sell his hoard of local hardwoods. Long story short, I bought two heaped pickup truck fulls of a variety of local hardwoods, all two or more years air dried, for $200 and he helped me move it.
> 
> ...


That was a quick recovery from an old timber. But I do appreciate your patience in dealing with those irregular timbers. In fact, you are a bit lucky because you were able to get the right size of cut. Sometimes, I glue pieces just to make a big one piece… Actually, it is normal for me in my projects as same as you do in marquetry. I bet that you had keep those cut-offs for future projects.


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Garry Oak Slabs to Basic Framework*
> 
> *I've already blogged *my AZ chevalet so this will be a simple "keep you up to date" one about "Chevy II". When I moved to my current address and built my shop I was fortunate enough to run into a fellow who was moving and had to sell his hoard of local hardwoods. Long story short, I bought two heaped pickup truck fulls of a variety of local hardwoods, all two or more years air dried, for $200 and he helped me move it.
> 
> ...


How about this one?

Herb


----------



## MNedman (Dec 1, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Garry Oak Slabs to Basic Framework*
> 
> *I've already blogged *my AZ chevalet so this will be a simple "keep you up to date" one about "Chevy II". When I moved to my current address and built my shop I was fortunate enough to run into a fellow who was moving and had to sell his hoard of local hardwoods. Long story short, I bought two heaped pickup truck fulls of a variety of local hardwoods, all two or more years air dried, for $200 and he helped me move it.
> 
> ...


Hey Paul, that looks great! You are working fast, you will have built 2 of these chevy's before I finish my first one! Great save on that twisted timber, and very ingenious. I will have to remember that. What color is that stain you have on there…looks a bit darker than your AZ model.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Garry Oak Slabs to Basic Framework*
> 
> *I've already blogged *my AZ chevalet so this will be a simple "keep you up to date" one about "Chevy II". When I moved to my current address and built my shop I was fortunate enough to run into a fellow who was moving and had to sell his hoard of local hardwoods. Long story short, I bought two heaped pickup truck fulls of a variety of local hardwoods, all two or more years air dried, for $200 and he helped me move it.
> 
> ...


*Paul*, yes it's lots heavier, even though the dimensions are a little lighter.

Thanks *Herb*, I'm hoping for a scrounge price somewhere but I may have to bite the bullet.

*Mat*, It's Minwax "Jacobean" stain, about the darkest they have. I think it will look like an old piece when I finish it up with satin oil.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Garry Oak Slabs to Basic Framework*
> 
> *I've already blogged *my AZ chevalet so this will be a simple "keep you up to date" one about "Chevy II". When I moved to my current address and built my shop I was fortunate enough to run into a fellow who was moving and had to sell his hoard of local hardwoods. Long story short, I bought two heaped pickup truck fulls of a variety of local hardwoods, all two or more years air dried, for $200 and he helped me move it.
> 
> ...


Looking good Paul. Regarding the Chevy ll emblem, here are some places you might find what you're after to pimp your ride. Alternatively, why not use your chevy to create one out of wood.

http://search.bt.com/result?p=chevy+ll+grill+emblem

http://www.ss396.com/catalog/nova/parts/nova_emblems.pdf

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1967Nova-Chevy-II-Grill-Emblem-Chevy-II-_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQhashZitem1e624e6157QQitemZ130498322775QQptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories

http://www.tracyperf.com/emblemschevy2nova.html

http://www.ecparts.net/nova_emblems.htm

http://www.classiccarrestorationparts.com/servlet/the-Chevy-II-Nova-Parts-cln-Trim/Categories

Can't wait to see this baby churning out the goods.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Garry Oak Slabs to Basic Framework*
> 
> *I've already blogged *my AZ chevalet so this will be a simple "keep you up to date" one about "Chevy II". When I moved to my current address and built my shop I was fortunate enough to run into a fellow who was moving and had to sell his hoard of local hardwoods. Long story short, I bought two heaped pickup truck fulls of a variety of local hardwoods, all two or more years air dried, for $200 and he helped me move it.
> 
> ...


thank´s for sharing another build of a chevalet 
its always a pleasure to read your well made toturials

looking forward to the next

take care
Dennis


----------



## mickyd (Oct 23, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Garry Oak Slabs to Basic Framework*
> 
> *I've already blogged *my AZ chevalet so this will be a simple "keep you up to date" one about "Chevy II". When I moved to my current address and built my shop I was fortunate enough to run into a fellow who was moving and had to sell his hoard of local hardwoods. Long story short, I bought two heaped pickup truck fulls of a variety of local hardwoods, all two or more years air dried, for $200 and he helped me move it.
> 
> ...


I was fortunate to be able to take Paul's AZ Chevy 'I' for a test drive during my recent visit to see him in AZ. Got to experience using it first hand. What an impressive piece of equipment these things are. The control of the workpiece during cutting and the whole 'in your face' experience was fantastic. By 'in your face', I meant literally, the workpiece is right in front of your nose as your cutting.

Glad to see you made it back to the homeland safely Paul. Can't wait to visit you up there too.

Mike


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Garry Oak Slabs to Basic Framework*
> 
> *I've already blogged *my AZ chevalet so this will be a simple "keep you up to date" one about "Chevy II". When I moved to my current address and built my shop I was fortunate enough to run into a fellow who was moving and had to sell his hoard of local hardwoods. Long story short, I bought two heaped pickup truck fulls of a variety of local hardwoods, all two or more years air dried, for $200 and he helped me move it.
> 
> ...


That is sweet Paul. Interesting fix to the twist problem. You got skills.

I agree with others that you should cut your own Chevy II logo with it.

Glad you made it back to the homeland safe and sound. I just picture it as wonderful.

Steve


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Garry Oak Slabs to Basic Framework*
> 
> *I've already blogged *my AZ chevalet so this will be a simple "keep you up to date" one about "Chevy II". When I moved to my current address and built my shop I was fortunate enough to run into a fellow who was moving and had to sell his hoard of local hardwoods. Long story short, I bought two heaped pickup truck fulls of a variety of local hardwoods, all two or more years air dried, for $200 and he helped me move it.
> 
> ...


Thanks *Brit* for the research but probably more for the encouragement to make my own. .....and since *Steve* agrees, I guess I'll have to (he really *is* a rocket surgeon you know)


----------



## LittlePaw (Dec 21, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Garry Oak Slabs to Basic Framework*
> 
> *I've already blogged *my AZ chevalet so this will be a simple "keep you up to date" one about "Chevy II". When I moved to my current address and built my shop I was fortunate enough to run into a fellow who was moving and had to sell his hoard of local hardwoods. Long story short, I bought two heaped pickup truck fulls of a variety of local hardwoods, all two or more years air dried, for $200 and he helped me move it.
> 
> ...


Fascinating, Paul. You're absolutely fascinating!


----------



## DennisLeeZongker (Jul 25, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Garry Oak Slabs to Basic Framework*
> 
> *I've already blogged *my AZ chevalet so this will be a simple "keep you up to date" one about "Chevy II". When I moved to my current address and built my shop I was fortunate enough to run into a fellow who was moving and had to sell his hoard of local hardwoods. Long story short, I bought two heaped pickup truck fulls of a variety of local hardwoods, all two or more years air dried, for $200 and he helped me move it.
> 
> ...


Hi Paul,

This is a great blog. It's amazing how you make this framework out of ruff lumber.

And you are right about the Dewalt scroll saw, you have a great eye for little details.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Garry Oak Slabs to Basic Framework*
> 
> *I've already blogged *my AZ chevalet so this will be a simple "keep you up to date" one about "Chevy II". When I moved to my current address and built my shop I was fortunate enough to run into a fellow who was moving and had to sell his hoard of local hardwoods. Long story short, I bought two heaped pickup truck fulls of a variety of local hardwoods, all two or more years air dried, for $200 and he helped me move it.
> 
> ...


Hi Paul;

Great workmanship!!!

Lee


----------



## Dunelm (Aug 4, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Garry Oak Slabs to Basic Framework*
> 
> *I've already blogged *my AZ chevalet so this will be a simple "keep you up to date" one about "Chevy II". When I moved to my current address and built my shop I was fortunate enough to run into a fellow who was moving and had to sell his hoard of local hardwoods. Long story short, I bought two heaped pickup truck fulls of a variety of local hardwoods, all two or more years air dried, for $200 and he helped me move it.
> 
> ...


I'm new to Lumberjocks so have only recently seen your story of milling garry oak-not an entirely happy story! I have a couple of small logs from a limb of a garry oak in our front yard. I'm planning to run them through the bandsaw and then leave the planks to air dry for a year or so. I've also some arbutus logs (yes, I live on the Island) which I'm hoping to quartersaw. 
The garry oak in your photos looked like it has light sapwood and darker heart wood. Is that correct?


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*Operational but not "Finished"*

*Chevy II is now *a working chevalet de marqueterie, but she's not "finished". The next week's schedule will be something like: Put a coat of finish on the chevalet in the warm room. Leave it be and work on getting my boat ready for the rest of the day. Repeat.

The actual building of one of these has all been covered so I'll try to stick to upgrades and improvements.

*The first photo shows *the rebates I made in the vertical adjusting end of the carriage base. This is a much cleaner way of accomplishing the task of keeping the end piece aligned than the way I did the first one.When I did Chevy I it was an afterthought and it looks like it. The other end is similar except of course the rebates are horizontal.









*These are the corresponding rebates* in the end pieces.










*Here is the horizontal *adjuster in place. The adjuster allows for 1 1/2" of adjustment. If this one is anything like Chevy I, it will only need a millimeter or two.










*This photo shows* the greatest advance of all. I had a Homer Simpson moment (Doohhh!) and realized that after all the trouble I had gone to to make the bearings align on Chevy I, I hadn't really clicked on self aligning bearings… and the sad thing is that I've used them before and knew about them. These ones are from igus Inc. and cost around $5 each. The photo shows how simple and clean the tumbler assembly becomes when they are used.










*Here is the tumbler* in place. There's no need to thread anything. The clamping by the 1/4" bolt is all you need.









*In this photo* I've purposely misaligned the bearing mount badly. It makes no functional difference. the movement is absolutely effortless. *This is the most critical assembly in the entire build* and these bearings guarantee success no matter how badly (within reason) you make the tumblers.









*The foot operated* clamping system is unchanged except that I turned some Wenge wheels instead of HF caster wheels and threw a little Paduk in for color. The tumblers are Paduk as well.










*This one shows* the "business" of the saw. The saw frame is Bubinga left over from "Facets". If you're observant and have been following you may notice that the "knob" handle is absent. It's the only part that I haven't made yet, but it's really just an ornament anyway. I have some Cocobolo…..... The jaw inserts are Arbutus and I haven't hinged the moving one this time. I don't think it needs to be. You may notice a small strip of Paduk outlining the vee in the movable jaw insert. It is there to concentrate the clamping pressure only at the vee.









*This last one* shows the adjustment of the saw frame support. It's done with thumb screws and barrel nuts.









*So that's it*. Ill post the build as a project when it is presentable.

It is worth noting that it seems to take about 40 hours to build one of these regardless of whether you have a shop full of top line stand alone tools or a ShopSmith 510 with a bunch of special purpose tools to fit. In the final analysis I'd say that "all those tool changeovers" probably amount to less than an hour in the whole scheme of things. I really love my shop full of tools here at home but you really have to respect what can be done with a SS.

Tomorrow I Golf.

Thanks for being interested.

Paul


----------



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Operational but not "Finished"*
> 
> *Chevy II is now *a working chevalet de marqueterie, but she's not "finished". The next week's schedule will be something like: Put a coat of finish on the chevalet in the warm room. Leave it be and work on getting my boat ready for the rest of the day. Repeat.
> 
> ...


Paul
Looking good! Thanks for publishing all this on top of all the work to build it!


----------



## BigTiny (Jun 29, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Operational but not "Finished"*
> 
> *Chevy II is now *a working chevalet de marqueterie, but she's not "finished". The next week's schedule will be something like: Put a coat of finish on the chevalet in the warm room. Leave it be and work on getting my boat ready for the rest of the day. Repeat.
> 
> ...


Looking good, buddy. You might just find a market for these things if you can get the time for construction down a bit.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Operational but not "Finished"*
> 
> *Chevy II is now *a working chevalet de marqueterie, but she's not "finished". The next week's schedule will be something like: Put a coat of finish on the chevalet in the warm room. Leave it be and work on getting my boat ready for the rest of the day. Repeat.
> 
> ...


Simply wonderful Paul.

Those bearings rock. I had forgotten about igus. I had played with their DryLin series some, but they were a bit expensive. These igubal are new to me. Cheap too. (love their names)

Excellent construction work too. You nailed it.
Steve


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Operational but not "Finished"*
> 
> *Chevy II is now *a working chevalet de marqueterie, but she's not "finished". The next week's schedule will be something like: Put a coat of finish on the chevalet in the warm room. Leave it be and work on getting my boat ready for the rest of the day. Repeat.
> 
> ...


Paul,

This is really nice work and well photographed and presented. I can't help but notice that your shop (in the background) always looks so neat. I was thinking, should I be surprised he finds time to golf?

Happy Easter!


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Operational but not "Finished"*
> 
> *Chevy II is now *a working chevalet de marqueterie, but she's not "finished". The next week's schedule will be something like: Put a coat of finish on the chevalet in the warm room. Leave it be and work on getting my boat ready for the rest of the day. Repeat.
> 
> ...


Nice changes, Paul. 
A Master Craftsman you are.


----------



## tinnman65 (Jan 19, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Operational but not "Finished"*
> 
> *Chevy II is now *a working chevalet de marqueterie, but she's not "finished". The next week's schedule will be something like: Put a coat of finish on the chevalet in the warm room. Leave it be and work on getting my boat ready for the rest of the day. Repeat.
> 
> ...


Another great post Paul, now that you have all the kinks worked out the rest of us can rest easy! Now go get to work on that boat!!


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Operational but not "Finished"*
> 
> *Chevy II is now *a working chevalet de marqueterie, but she's not "finished". The next week's schedule will be something like: Put a coat of finish on the chevalet in the warm room. Leave it be and work on getting my boat ready for the rest of the day. Repeat.
> 
> ...


Thanks everyone.
*Ken*, It's amazing how photos can lie. I try to shoot my photos away from the worst of the mess, and it is a mess. Trust me.
*Steve*, Nope, didn't nail it. Glued it, bolted it, even screwed it a little, but didn't nail it once.
*Paul*, It's just annual maintenance. She'll be in the water in a couple of weeks.


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Operational but not "Finished"*
> 
> *Chevy II is now *a working chevalet de marqueterie, but she's not "finished". The next week's schedule will be something like: Put a coat of finish on the chevalet in the warm room. Leave it be and work on getting my boat ready for the rest of the day. Repeat.
> 
> ...


Amazing, you knocked it out of the park this time. I have not even started. Main and only reason? NO ROOM! I will soon to make a change to that problem, next week I start to move into my new shop so somewhere around Oct is when I should be able to get going on it. It is so close to Feb I may just wait until I get back from school.


----------



## LittlePaw (Dec 21, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Operational but not "Finished"*
> 
> *Chevy II is now *a working chevalet de marqueterie, but she's not "finished". The next week's schedule will be something like: Put a coat of finish on the chevalet in the warm room. Leave it be and work on getting my boat ready for the rest of the day. Repeat.
> 
> ...


Only you Paul, can make a working tool into a work of art! It looks like it belongs in a museum!


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *Operational but not "Finished"*
> 
> *Chevy II is now *a working chevalet de marqueterie, but she's not "finished". The next week's schedule will be something like: Put a coat of finish on the chevalet in the warm room. Leave it be and work on getting my boat ready for the rest of the day. Repeat.
> 
> ...


This is very cool! Now I want to make one…but first I have to finish the shop floor. Thank you for the detailed instructions!

Very Respectfully,

Nate


----------



## exelectrician (Oct 3, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Operational but not "Finished"*
> 
> *Chevy II is now *a working chevalet de marqueterie, but she's not "finished". The next week's schedule will be something like: Put a coat of finish on the chevalet in the warm room. Leave it be and work on getting my boat ready for the rest of the day. Repeat.
> 
> ...


Quick question Paul, do you prefer the heavy hardwood Chevys, or is the more lightweight fir Chevy better? The reason I ask is I bought a 8 by 5 old growth fir mantle to make my Chevy. 
Now I am not so sure I should go ahead.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Operational but not "Finished"*
> 
> *Chevy II is now *a working chevalet de marqueterie, but she's not "finished". The next week's schedule will be something like: Put a coat of finish on the chevalet in the warm room. Leave it be and work on getting my boat ready for the rest of the day. Repeat.
> 
> ...


Any wood that is structurally solid and of reasonably straight grain will be fine. My Az chevy is made from an old fir beam that held up the patio roof in the Az sun for forty years and it's fine. What you don't want is wood that will twist or deform as that will throw off important alignments. I think Fir is an excellent choice.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Operational but not "Finished"*
> 
> *Chevy II is now *a working chevalet de marqueterie, but she's not "finished". The next week's schedule will be something like: Put a coat of finish on the chevalet in the warm room. Leave it be and work on getting my boat ready for the rest of the day. Repeat.
> 
> ...


I just came across this blog Paul 1-1/2 years late. Nice to see some of the details close up. Of the different designs I've seen I think your Chevy design is by far the best one, at least aesthetically, and I'm not contemplating making any changes to it as I build mine.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*The Handle, an Adventure with Cocobolo and Hide Glue.*

*I know I kind of *wound this blog up last time but this little adventure was enough fun to warrant another post. As you know if you read the last entry, The knob was about the only thing left to make. How hard can that be? ............. Hard.

*I started out* with a stack of 2 1/4" square x 7/8" Cocobolo blocks and a few thin pieces of Arbutus and Paduk. Here's where I went wrong, maybe. I didn't try to remove surface oil before gluing. The gluing process was very simple. Glue the stack and wait overnight. Then after squaring up and cleaning up the stack, the fun began. I cut the stack on the diagonal, added a veneer of Arbutus and re-glued. Then I did the opposing diagonal and in turn each of the other "rays".










*Even though* I reduced the blank to an octagon, the torque was too great on the lathe and the glue lines began to fail.










*I tried a ROS *and that seemed to work, although I don't think I'm young enough to have done the whole knob that way.










*I needed a plan B* and , for a boatbuilder, the bandsaw is the go-to tool.


























*The next part* was easy. If the sander worked but was too slow,...... DUH… Get a bigger sander, with 40 grit.










*In the end*, it all worked out fine. Fortunately the handle is pretty much of an ornament on the chevalet so it will probably last forever.










*I made one other* small auxiliary part today, my own invention. It's a lock, pictured here first open and then locked. What it does is to hold the foot pedal down. That means that when you are trying to thread a blade through a tiny hole in a packet of veneers, if the lock is set, it will hold the packet and let you use both hands for the blade and clamps. It will just kick in and out of position and it's far more elegant than putting a C clamp on the jaws as I was on Chevy I. 


















Bye for now

Paul


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *The Handle, an Adventure with Cocobolo and Hide Glue.*
> 
> *I know I kind of *wound this blog up last time but this little adventure was enough fun to warrant another post. As you know if you read the last entry, The knob was about the only thing left to make. How hard can that be? ............. Hard.
> 
> ...


Is this the other way to skin a cat?  Good thinking Paul


----------



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *The Handle, an Adventure with Cocobolo and Hide Glue.*
> 
> *I know I kind of *wound this blog up last time but this little adventure was enough fun to warrant another post. As you know if you read the last entry, The knob was about the only thing left to make. How hard can that be? ............. Hard.
> 
> ...


The handle shows the maker's skill. It marks who a real shipbuilder is. However, if anyone have not seen this blog on how it was made… then one will say that it was only made through lathe. Agree with Jim, a good way to skin and for me I will still keep those small pieces for futre project … a plug or dowel. Thanks for posting Paul. You also make my life easy with the competency you have shown here.


----------



## bigkev (Mar 16, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *The Handle, an Adventure with Cocobolo and Hide Glue.*
> 
> *I know I kind of *wound this blog up last time but this little adventure was enough fun to warrant another post. As you know if you read the last entry, The knob was about the only thing left to make. How hard can that be? ............. Hard.
> 
> ...


Beautiful.


----------



## BigTiny (Jun 29, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *The Handle, an Adventure with Cocobolo and Hide Glue.*
> 
> *I know I kind of *wound this blog up last time but this little adventure was enough fun to warrant another post. As you know if you read the last entry, The knob was about the only thing left to make. How hard can that be? ............. Hard.
> 
> ...


Who says tools can't be both utilitarian *and *beautiful?


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *The Handle, an Adventure with Cocobolo and Hide Glue.*
> 
> *I know I kind of *wound this blog up last time but this little adventure was enough fun to warrant another post. As you know if you read the last entry, The knob was about the only thing left to make. How hard can that be? ............. Hard.
> 
> ...


That is a beautifull handle.

Your change of tools to solve problems demonstrate your expertise.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *The Handle, an Adventure with Cocobolo and Hide Glue.*
> 
> *I know I kind of *wound this blog up last time but this little adventure was enough fun to warrant another post. As you know if you read the last entry, The knob was about the only thing left to make. How hard can that be? ............. Hard.
> 
> ...


Nice save Paul. It looks beautiful.


----------



## HalTaylor (Jan 10, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *The Handle, an Adventure with Cocobolo and Hide Glue.*
> 
> *I know I kind of *wound this blog up last time but this little adventure was enough fun to warrant another post. As you know if you read the last entry, The knob was about the only thing left to make. How hard can that be? ............. Hard.
> 
> ...


Hello Paul, To mistake anything I say here for a "fact" or the "truth" could well be a mistake, BUT. I began making classical guitars about 40 years ago, using Brazilian rosewood and ebony and on occasion I will make a rocking chair from an exotic wood, thus I have had some experience gluing "oily" woods. I have used the old acetone wash and I have to say, never found it that effective. I am glad to say that there are a lot of new glues available to us woodworkers now and (now I am getting to the point) I have a very strong suspicion that Titebond III works a lot better on oily woods than other glues. Could be superstitious reinforcement but it certainly seems so to me. I have not done any testing, which I normally would do, so I can not be sure. Have you tried it on this wood?


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *The Handle, an Adventure with Cocobolo and Hide Glue.*
> 
> *I know I kind of *wound this blog up last time but this little adventure was enough fun to warrant another post. As you know if you read the last entry, The knob was about the only thing left to make. How hard can that be? ............. Hard.
> 
> ...


Hey Paul,
What can I say. You persisted and got out of a jam with style.
It looks beautiful.
You got skills Sir.

Steve


----------



## tinnman65 (Jan 19, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *The Handle, an Adventure with Cocobolo and Hide Glue.*
> 
> *I know I kind of *wound this blog up last time but this little adventure was enough fun to warrant another post. As you know if you read the last entry, The knob was about the only thing left to make. How hard can that be? ............. Hard.
> 
> ...


Nice save Paul, That is one nice looking handle!


----------



## MNedman (Dec 1, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *The Handle, an Adventure with Cocobolo and Hide Glue.*
> 
> *I know I kind of *wound this blog up last time but this little adventure was enough fun to warrant another post. As you know if you read the last entry, The knob was about the only thing left to make. How hard can that be? ............. Hard.
> 
> ...


Hi Paul, that handle turned out beautiful…and I really like the jaw lock invention. Imagine that the design of this tool has been unchanged for 200 years, and you come along and within a few months make a significant design contribution. Amazing! I will definitely be adding this feature to mine!


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *The Handle, an Adventure with Cocobolo and Hide Glue.*
> 
> *I know I kind of *wound this blog up last time but this little adventure was enough fun to warrant another post. As you know if you read the last entry, The knob was about the only thing left to make. How hard can that be? ............. Hard.
> 
> ...


I can say it works well and is easy to kick in and out of lock without bending over. I can't say no one has done this before, but thanks and keep me posted on yours.

Gotta get back to the hockey game.


----------



## prometej065 (Apr 25, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *The Handle, an Adventure with Cocobolo and Hide Glue.*
> 
> *I know I kind of *wound this blog up last time but this little adventure was enough fun to warrant another post. As you know if you read the last entry, The knob was about the only thing left to make. How hard can that be? ............. Hard.
> 
> ...


Paul,Indeed you have brilliant perfectionist .. 
You post about one detail, one handle .. again I started to think about the value and size of each detail of any job.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*New Blade Clamps*

*Since I built my first chevalet* back in 2011 I have redesigned the blade clamps at least three times, never getting one that I really liked on all levels. My constraints were lack of metal working tools and sticking to box store metal supplies. Then last winter I asked a friend who is a hobby metalworker to make me a set of clamps more like the ones that I remembered from ASFM. With his milling machine and lathe this wasn't too hard at all.

*Fast forward to last month* when I decided to try to copy them for my chevy here in Canada. I still had minimal metal working tools but went to a steel supplier and got bigger stock than the box stores carry. This gave me a better chance.

*To try to make* a long story a little shorter, my plan was to cut a piece of 3/4" bar at 1" and then cut away a piece to leave an "L" shape. I would then fill the "L" with a separate piece of flat bar and secure with a screw to make the blade clamp.

*For the shanks* I would round and thread the ends of a piece of 3/8" square bar and fit one end into a tapped hole in the "L" piece.

*Here are some photos* that should explain all of the above.




































































































*These work just perfectly* but require a lot of hand work and took almost a whole day to make. I'm too old to work that hard so …....... faced with the task of making four sets for the four new chevalets I'm making for my marquetry school I devised a "table saw" to do some of the work for me. It's really just a mini grinder with a cut off disc to which I have added a reference surface and a sled. It works like a hot (literally) damn.
You can see my project post of the saw here.



















*I cut all these pieces* in about a half hour.










*The rest will be* about the same as the hand versions but this represents most of the hard work ….... done.

Thanks for looking in.

Paul


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *New Blade Clamps*
> 
> *Since I built my first chevalet* back in 2011 I have redesigned the blade clamps at least three times, never getting one that I really liked on all levels. My constraints were lack of metal working tools and sticking to box store metal supplies. Then last winter I asked a friend who is a hobby metalworker to make me a set of clamps more like the ones that I remembered from ASFM. With his milling machine and lathe this wasn't too hard at all.
> 
> ...


Your not getting older your getting tireder, and smarter. LOL! Nice save!


----------



## woodwasp (Nov 3, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *New Blade Clamps*
> 
> *Since I built my first chevalet* back in 2011 I have redesigned the blade clamps at least three times, never getting one that I really liked on all levels. My constraints were lack of metal working tools and sticking to box store metal supplies. Then last winter I asked a friend who is a hobby metalworker to make me a set of clamps more like the ones that I remembered from ASFM. With his milling machine and lathe this wasn't too hard at all.
> 
> ...


Love the "table saw". Necessity the mother of invention.
Don't worry about getting older, it is far preferable to the only alternative!


----------



## SCengineer (Apr 26, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *New Blade Clamps*
> 
> *Since I built my first chevalet* back in 2011 I have redesigned the blade clamps at least three times, never getting one that I really liked on all levels. My constraints were lack of metal working tools and sticking to box store metal supplies. Then last winter I asked a friend who is a hobby metalworker to make me a set of clamps more like the ones that I remembered from ASFM. With his milling machine and lathe this wasn't too hard at all.
> 
> ...


Very creative, Paul. I like those special jigs which are accurate, and help to save some time so I can move onto the actual build. Great job.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *New Blade Clamps*
> 
> *Since I built my first chevalet* back in 2011 I have redesigned the blade clamps at least three times, never getting one that I really liked on all levels. My constraints were lack of metal working tools and sticking to box store metal supplies. Then last winter I asked a friend who is a hobby metalworker to make me a set of clamps more like the ones that I remembered from ASFM. With his milling machine and lathe this wasn't too hard at all.
> 
> ...


Amazing!

You really developed a TOOL you can really USE!
... can you get a Patent on it? Saw & Clamps?
... Might really be worth it in the long run… 

COOL!

Thank you!


----------



## MLWilson (Jun 28, 2015)

shipwright said:


> *New Blade Clamps*
> 
> *Since I built my first chevalet* back in 2011 I have redesigned the blade clamps at least three times, never getting one that I really liked on all levels. My constraints were lack of metal working tools and sticking to box store metal supplies. Then last winter I asked a friend who is a hobby metalworker to make me a set of clamps more like the ones that I remembered from ASFM. With his milling machine and lathe this wasn't too hard at all.
> 
> ...


I bet, Paul, that a genius like you could divine a way to build a power hack saw, with an oil dripper. A much safer instrument for cutting metal - I used one in high school metal shop. (Yeah. Four years in metal shop was completely unmarketable after graduation. Not a day in the woodshop.

So many words. I need a nap.


----------



## JR45 (Jan 26, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *New Blade Clamps*
> 
> *Since I built my first chevalet* back in 2011 I have redesigned the blade clamps at least three times, never getting one that I really liked on all levels. My constraints were lack of metal working tools and sticking to box store metal supplies. Then last winter I asked a friend who is a hobby metalworker to make me a set of clamps more like the ones that I remembered from ASFM. With his milling machine and lathe this wasn't too hard at all.
> 
> ...


Excellent solution that gives accuracy and repeatability. Great.
Jim


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *New Blade Clamps*
> 
> *Since I built my first chevalet* back in 2011 I have redesigned the blade clamps at least three times, never getting one that I really liked on all levels. My constraints were lack of metal working tools and sticking to box store metal supplies. Then last winter I asked a friend who is a hobby metalworker to make me a set of clamps more like the ones that I remembered from ASFM. With his milling machine and lathe this wasn't too hard at all.
> 
> ...


I copied your original aluminum clamps Paul and they have worked fine for me except that I didn't do the greatest work on the square holes through the saw frame ends and there is just a little twist that I have to look out for while tightening the blade. Just the same, I can see the advantages of the steel clamps when it comes to holding power and durability, so I will probably copy what you have done here if I can get the steel stock needed, excepting the grinder jig as I only need one set. First though I have to make a new saw frame to atone for my sins on the original. Thanks much for letting us know about this latest improvement and how to best do it ourselves.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

shipwright said:


> *New Blade Clamps*
> 
> *Since I built my first chevalet* back in 2011 I have redesigned the blade clamps at least three times, never getting one that I really liked on all levels. My constraints were lack of metal working tools and sticking to box store metal supplies. Then last winter I asked a friend who is a hobby metalworker to make me a set of clamps more like the ones that I remembered from ASFM. With his milling machine and lathe this wasn't too hard at all.
> 
> ...


That's a great idea. I've been tossing around making something similar for a makeshift surface grinder but I needed some ideas. This is great.

Took me a minute to figure out why you used square stock an then filed it round, but then I saw it helps keep the blade from twisting. You could use your sled and grinder to do a bit of the rounding off too.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *New Blade Clamps*
> 
> *Since I built my first chevalet* back in 2011 I have redesigned the blade clamps at least three times, never getting one that I really liked on all levels. My constraints were lack of metal working tools and sticking to box store metal supplies. Then last winter I asked a friend who is a hobby metalworker to make me a set of clamps more like the ones that I remembered from ASFM. With his milling machine and lathe this wasn't too hard at all.
> 
> ...


I found I would over-tighten the aluminium ones and seize the steel screw. Here are some photos of a really good fix on the square holes in the saw frame. They will end up perfectly square and in perfect alignment. I think they are self explanatory.
The last shot shows the nice clamps my friend made me. They don't work any better than my new ones but they sure are pretty.


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *New Blade Clamps*
> 
> *Since I built my first chevalet* back in 2011 I have redesigned the blade clamps at least three times, never getting one that I really liked on all levels. My constraints were lack of metal working tools and sticking to box store metal supplies. Then last winter I asked a friend who is a hobby metalworker to make me a set of clamps more like the ones that I remembered from ASFM. With his milling machine and lathe this wasn't too hard at all.
> 
> ...


Nice fix paul. Steel working is not really than woodworking.

Madts.


----------



## CharlieK (Jan 6, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *New Blade Clamps*
> 
> *Since I built my first chevalet* back in 2011 I have redesigned the blade clamps at least three times, never getting one that I really liked on all levels. My constraints were lack of metal working tools and sticking to box store metal supplies. Then last winter I asked a friend who is a hobby metalworker to make me a set of clamps more like the ones that I remembered from ASFM. With his milling machine and lathe this wasn't too hard at all.
> 
> ...


Great work, Paul.


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *New Blade Clamps*
> 
> *Since I built my first chevalet* back in 2011 I have redesigned the blade clamps at least three times, never getting one that I really liked on all levels. My constraints were lack of metal working tools and sticking to box store metal supplies. Then last winter I asked a friend who is a hobby metalworker to make me a set of clamps more like the ones that I remembered from ASFM. With his milling machine and lathe this wasn't too hard at all.
> 
> ...


YEP. I Dont know.
Do you have a video of one of chevalets in action. I think I am getting the idea of what you do with them. I would like to see one being used. Thankyou Kindly.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *New Blade Clamps*
> 
> *Since I built my first chevalet* back in 2011 I have redesigned the blade clamps at least three times, never getting one that I really liked on all levels. My constraints were lack of metal working tools and sticking to box store metal supplies. Then last winter I asked a friend who is a hobby metalworker to make me a set of clamps more like the ones that I remembered from ASFM. With his milling machine and lathe this wasn't too hard at all.
> 
> ...


I have several chevalet videos on my YouTube channel (paulm549) but this blog entry has a couple that will give you the general idea.


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *New Blade Clamps*
> 
> *Since I built my first chevalet* back in 2011 I have redesigned the blade clamps at least three times, never getting one that I really liked on all levels. My constraints were lack of metal working tools and sticking to box store metal supplies. Then last winter I asked a friend who is a hobby metalworker to make me a set of clamps more like the ones that I remembered from ASFM. With his milling machine and lathe this wasn't too hard at all.
> 
> ...


Thankyou Paul.
I can see why people who do marquetry would like one of these.


----------



## weshighfill (Jun 28, 2013)

shipwright said:


> *New Blade Clamps*
> 
> *Since I built my first chevalet* back in 2011 I have redesigned the blade clamps at least three times, never getting one that I really liked on all levels. My constraints were lack of metal working tools and sticking to box store metal supplies. Then last winter I asked a friend who is a hobby metalworker to make me a set of clamps more like the ones that I remembered from ASFM. With his milling machine and lathe this wasn't too hard at all.
> 
> ...


Paul,
I don't know the cost, but there are online machine shops where you send them the 3d design and they send you the parts. Emachineshop.com is just an example and one that I've used in the past. I was pretty pleased with the outcome.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *New Blade Clamps*
> 
> *Since I built my first chevalet* back in 2011 I have redesigned the blade clamps at least three times, never getting one that I really liked on all levels. My constraints were lack of metal working tools and sticking to box store metal supplies. Then last winter I asked a friend who is a hobby metalworker to make me a set of clamps more like the ones that I remembered from ASFM. With his milling machine and lathe this wasn't too hard at all.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip Wes. 
I'll look into that next time I need parts. 
For now this worked pretty well.


----------



## Woodbridge (Oct 12, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *New Blade Clamps*
> 
> *Since I built my first chevalet* back in 2011 I have redesigned the blade clamps at least three times, never getting one that I really liked on all levels. My constraints were lack of metal working tools and sticking to box store metal supplies. Then last winter I asked a friend who is a hobby metalworker to make me a set of clamps more like the ones that I remembered from ASFM. With his milling machine and lathe this wasn't too hard at all.
> 
> ...


Another very interesting post. Thanks for sharing you journey.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*Repairing "Curvature of the Spine"*

*Chevy II is five years old now* and has never missed a beat. It still cuts perfectly square with the adjusters in neutral position but the whole column has developed quite a curve to the right (as you sit on it). This may be because the column is too narrow but I suspect it has more to do with the poorly milled "urban wood" garry oak from which it was made.
At any rate while working on the new plywood model last week I decided to replace the column on the old girl. A plywood column would never have ended up like this ….. and I have white oak veneer. 

*Here are a few pictures* of the problem. It doesn't affect the accuracy of the cut, just makes you lean a little to the right when you use it.




























*So I cut the column off* at the top of the base and made up a new one from a piece of scrap plywood I had. I tried the alignment hole idea that I plan to use on the CNC cut kits. The1/4" holes not only align the parts but if you use reddi rod the holes can be used for clamping as well.



















*I made a dummy* column end to mark and cut new mortises on top of the old tenons while the glue set and finally cut and glued up the smaller top pieces.




























*Pretty much down* to veneer and final assembly now. I'll post finished pictures in a couple of days.

Thanks for looking in.

Paul


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Repairing "Curvature of the Spine"*
> 
> *Chevy II is five years old now* and has never missed a beat. It still cuts perfectly square with the adjusters in neutral position but the whole column has developed quite a curve to the right (as you sit on it). This may be because the column is too narrow but I suspect it has more to do with the poorly milled "urban wood" garry oak from which it was made.
> At any rate while working on the new plywood model last week I decided to replace the column on the old girl. A plywood column would never have ended up like this ….. and I have white oak veneer.
> ...


Looks like you're hooked on plywood. ???? Maple or birch?


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Repairing "Curvature of the Spine"*
> 
> *Chevy II is five years old now* and has never missed a beat. It still cuts perfectly square with the adjusters in neutral position but the whole column has developed quite a curve to the right (as you sit on it). This may be because the column is too narrow but I suspect it has more to do with the poorly milled "urban wood" garry oak from which it was made.
> At any rate while working on the new plywood model last week I decided to replace the column on the old girl. A plywood column would never have ended up like this ….. and I have white oak veneer.
> ...


In horseshoes a leaner is a good thing. In a chevy, maybe not so much. But the Dr. is IN. Well done Paul.

Oh, wait Paul. Maybe you've just misdiagnosed the problem. It sure looks like it has scrolliosis to me. Wouldn't that be a good thing for a Chevy to have?


----------



## Druid (Sep 30, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Repairing "Curvature of the Spine"*
> 
> *Chevy II is five years old now* and has never missed a beat. It still cuts perfectly square with the adjusters in neutral position but the whole column has developed quite a curve to the right (as you sit on it). This may be because the column is too narrow but I suspect it has more to do with the poorly milled "urban wood" garry oak from which it was made.
> At any rate while working on the new plywood model last week I decided to replace the column on the old girl. A plywood column would never have ended up like this ….. and I have white oak veneer.
> ...


So now you're getting into transplant surgery on "experienced" Chevalets? This should put a different slant on your projects. 
Actually, a very nice way to restore it to brand new condition. Good job Paul. Waiting to see the final restoration.


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Repairing "Curvature of the Spine"*
> 
> *Chevy II is five years old now* and has never missed a beat. It still cuts perfectly square with the adjusters in neutral position but the whole column has developed quite a curve to the right (as you sit on it). This may be because the column is too narrow but I suspect it has more to do with the poorly milled "urban wood" garry oak from which it was made.
> At any rate while working on the new plywood model last week I decided to replace the column on the old girl. A plywood column would never have ended up like this ….. and I have white oak veneer.
> ...


Plywood and yellow glue where are you going with this ?
You are right laminated plywood should be strong and warp free and a good replacement column and once veneered it will look perfect again .

Klaus


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Repairing "Curvature of the Spine"*
> 
> *Chevy II is five years old now* and has never missed a beat. It still cuts perfectly square with the adjusters in neutral position but the whole column has developed quite a curve to the right (as you sit on it). This may be because the column is too narrow but I suspect it has more to do with the poorly milled "urban wood" garry oak from which it was made.
> At any rate while working on the new plywood model last week I decided to replace the column on the old girl. A plywood column would never have ended up like this ….. and I have white oak veneer.
> ...


That plywood is very stable and solid… for sure…

Very good Fix!


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Repairing "Curvature of the Spine"*
> 
> *Chevy II is five years old now* and has never missed a beat. It still cuts perfectly square with the adjusters in neutral position but the whole column has developed quite a curve to the right (as you sit on it). This may be because the column is too narrow but I suspect it has more to do with the poorly milled "urban wood" garry oak from which it was made.
> At any rate while working on the new plywood model last week I decided to replace the column on the old girl. A plywood column would never have ended up like this ….. and I have white oak veneer.
> ...


I've always liked plywood. It is an amazing medium. People have sailed all over the world in plywood boats that they built themselves. In some circles it gets a bad rap but you won't hear me speaking ill of it.
As for the pva glue *Klaus*, I don't use the good stuff for menial jobs like this. This doesn't need any of hide glue's special characteristics.
Birch *Tom*.

Thanks all


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Repairing "Curvature of the Spine"*
> 
> *Chevy II is five years old now* and has never missed a beat. It still cuts perfectly square with the adjusters in neutral position but the whole column has developed quite a curve to the right (as you sit on it). This may be because the column is too narrow but I suspect it has more to do with the poorly milled "urban wood" garry oak from which it was made.
> At any rate while working on the new plywood model last week I decided to replace the column on the old girl. A plywood column would never have ended up like this ….. and I have white oak veneer.
> ...


Plywood is so good in may ways…especially the good stuff.

Jim


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Repairing "Curvature of the Spine"*
> 
> *Chevy II is five years old now* and has never missed a beat. It still cuts perfectly square with the adjusters in neutral position but the whole column has developed quite a curve to the right (as you sit on it). This may be because the column is too narrow but I suspect it has more to do with the poorly milled "urban wood" garry oak from which it was made.
> At any rate while working on the new plywood model last week I decided to replace the column on the old girl. A plywood column would never have ended up like this ….. and I have white oak veneer.
> ...


After a few years in the Navy, the small list to port probably wouldn't bother me, but I can see it just isn't good enough your shop Paul.


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Repairing "Curvature of the Spine"*
> 
> *Chevy II is five years old now* and has never missed a beat. It still cuts perfectly square with the adjusters in neutral position but the whole column has developed quite a curve to the right (as you sit on it). This may be because the column is too narrow but I suspect it has more to do with the poorly milled "urban wood" garry oak from which it was made.
> At any rate while working on the new plywood model last week I decided to replace the column on the old girl. A plywood column would never have ended up like this ….. and I have white oak veneer.
> ...


Great work Paul, but what the heck is reddi rod?? All thread perhaps?


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Repairing "Curvature of the Spine"*
> 
> *Chevy II is five years old now* and has never missed a beat. It still cuts perfectly square with the adjusters in neutral position but the whole column has developed quite a curve to the right (as you sit on it). This may be because the column is too narrow but I suspect it has more to do with the poorly milled "urban wood" garry oak from which it was made.
> At any rate while working on the new plywood model last week I decided to replace the column on the old girl. A plywood column would never have ended up like this ….. and I have white oak veneer.
> ...


Yes Philip, I'm sure they are both trade names. In Canada it seems to be called Reddi Rod (or Ready Rod) at least where I hang out.


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Repairing "Curvature of the Spine"*
> 
> *Chevy II is five years old now* and has never missed a beat. It still cuts perfectly square with the adjusters in neutral position but the whole column has developed quite a curve to the right (as you sit on it). This may be because the column is too narrow but I suspect it has more to do with the poorly milled "urban wood" garry oak from which it was made.
> At any rate while working on the new plywood model last week I decided to replace the column on the old girl. A plywood column would never have ended up like this ….. and I have white oak veneer.
> ...


Good deal. Learn something new every day…


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*Repairs / Transplant Complete*

*The replacement of the warped main column* of my old chevalet is all done and dusted and it won't be warping again any time soon. Here are some progress pics and final shots. It still needs a little more finish on the new part but that can be done all assembled. I also made the new column an inch longer so that at my 25 1/2" setting the adjustment is no longer topped out.
I'm really pleased and just can't see myself ever building a chevalet out of solid wood again. ...... Really!






















































































































Thanks for looking in

Paul


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Repairs / Transplant Complete*
> 
> *The replacement of the warped main column* of my old chevalet is all done and dusted and it won't be warping again any time soon. Here are some progress pics and final shots. It still needs a little more finish on the new part but that can be done all assembled. I also made the new column an inch longer so that at my 25 1/2" setting the adjustment is no longer topped out.
> I'm really pleased and just can't see myself ever building a chevalet out of solid wood again. ...... Really!
> ...


Nicely done Paul.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Repairs / Transplant Complete*
> 
> *The replacement of the warped main column* of my old chevalet is all done and dusted and it won't be warping again any time soon. Here are some progress pics and final shots. It still needs a little more finish on the new part but that can be done all assembled. I also made the new column an inch longer so that at my 25 1/2" setting the adjustment is no longer topped out.
> I'm really pleased and just can't see myself ever building a chevalet out of solid wood again. ...... Really!
> ...


Now we're all waiting to see when we can order the pre-cut plywood parts to build one ourselves!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Repairs / Transplant Complete*
> 
> *The replacement of the warped main column* of my old chevalet is all done and dusted and it won't be warping again any time soon. Here are some progress pics and final shots. It still needs a little more finish on the new part but that can be done all assembled. I also made the new column an inch longer so that at my 25 1/2" setting the adjustment is no longer topped out.
> I'm really pleased and just can't see myself ever building a chevalet out of solid wood again. ...... Really!
> ...


*Plywood is #1*

*Great work…*


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Repairs / Transplant Complete*
> 
> *The replacement of the warped main column* of my old chevalet is all done and dusted and it won't be warping again any time soon. Here are some progress pics and final shots. It still needs a little more finish on the new part but that can be done all assembled. I also made the new column an inch longer so that at my 25 1/2" setting the adjustment is no longer topped out.
> I'm really pleased and just can't see myself ever building a chevalet out of solid wood again. ...... Really!
> ...


Well done sir!


----------



## tinnman65 (Jan 19, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Repairs / Transplant Complete*
> 
> *The replacement of the warped main column* of my old chevalet is all done and dusted and it won't be warping again any time soon. Here are some progress pics and final shots. It still needs a little more finish on the new part but that can be done all assembled. I also made the new column an inch longer so that at my 25 1/2" setting the adjustment is no longer topped out.
> I'm really pleased and just can't see myself ever building a chevalet out of solid wood again. ...... Really!
> ...


Nice work Paul, You really can't tell the old from the new on this chevy


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Repairs / Transplant Complete*
> 
> *The replacement of the warped main column* of my old chevalet is all done and dusted and it won't be warping again any time soon. Here are some progress pics and final shots. It still needs a little more finish on the new part but that can be done all assembled. I also made the new column an inch longer so that at my 25 1/2" setting the adjustment is no longer topped out.
> I'm really pleased and just can't see myself ever building a chevalet out of solid wood again. ...... Really!
> ...


Great to see the repair done and it does look good and should be better long term .
I have used this type of lamination process for years making table legs ,newel and bed posts etc. with great results and find it better then solid or laminated solid lumber . 
Here is a post I did several years ago that shows the process 
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/46913

Klaus


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Repairs / Transplant Complete*
> 
> *The replacement of the warped main column* of my old chevalet is all done and dusted and it won't be warping again any time soon. Here are some progress pics and final shots. It still needs a little more finish on the new part but that can be done all assembled. I also made the new column an inch longer so that at my 25 1/2" setting the adjustment is no longer topped out.
> I'm really pleased and just can't see myself ever building a chevalet out of solid wood again. ...... Really!
> ...


Thanks all,

*Ocelot*, I'm getting the first CNC parts this week. Two are already sold. I'll post the kit options when I get them sorted out.

*Klaus*, You're right it is a very old method, pre-dating plywood I'm sure. I don't know when or where I started using it. You certainly can't argue with its strength.


----------



## mousejockey (May 6, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Repairs / Transplant Complete*
> 
> *The replacement of the warped main column* of my old chevalet is all done and dusted and it won't be warping again any time soon. Here are some progress pics and final shots. It still needs a little more finish on the new part but that can be done all assembled. I also made the new column an inch longer so that at my 25 1/2" setting the adjustment is no longer topped out.
> I'm really pleased and just can't see myself ever building a chevalet out of solid wood again. ...... Really!
> ...


Where do you get the energy??? I guess a lifetime making a living in a form of woodworking has really paid off in the"hobby" woodworking as well.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Repairs / Transplant Complete*
> 
> *The replacement of the warped main column* of my old chevalet is all done and dusted and it won't be warping again any time soon. Here are some progress pics and final shots. It still needs a little more finish on the new part but that can be done all assembled. I also made the new column an inch longer so that at my 25 1/2" setting the adjustment is no longer topped out.
> I'm really pleased and just can't see myself ever building a chevalet out of solid wood again. ...... Really!
> ...


I'd say that is the way to go for long term stability.

Jim


----------



## tyvekboy (Feb 24, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Repairs / Transplant Complete*
> 
> *The replacement of the warped main column* of my old chevalet is all done and dusted and it won't be warping again any time soon. Here are some progress pics and final shots. It still needs a little more finish on the new part but that can be done all assembled. I also made the new column an inch longer so that at my 25 1/2" setting the adjustment is no longer topped out.
> I'm really pleased and just can't see myself ever building a chevalet out of solid wood again. ...... Really!
> ...


Great save.


----------



## Druid (Sep 30, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Repairs / Transplant Complete*
> 
> *The replacement of the warped main column* of my old chevalet is all done and dusted and it won't be warping again any time soon. Here are some progress pics and final shots. It still needs a little more finish on the new part but that can be done all assembled. I also made the new column an inch longer so that at my 25 1/2" setting the adjustment is no longer topped out.
> I'm really pleased and just can't see myself ever building a chevalet out of solid wood again. ...... Really!
> ...


Great transplant Doctor Paul.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Repairs / Transplant Complete*
> 
> *The replacement of the warped main column* of my old chevalet is all done and dusted and it won't be warping again any time soon. Here are some progress pics and final shots. It still needs a little more finish on the new part but that can be done all assembled. I also made the new column an inch longer so that at my 25 1/2" setting the adjustment is no longer topped out.
> I'm really pleased and just can't see myself ever building a chevalet out of solid wood again. ...... Really!
> ...


Great result Paul. I can see that working with ply is a lot easier and the veneering process makes it look as good as solid, but without its disadvantages.


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Repairs / Transplant Complete*
> 
> *The replacement of the warped main column* of my old chevalet is all done and dusted and it won't be warping again any time soon. Here are some progress pics and final shots. It still needs a little more finish on the new part but that can be done all assembled. I also made the new column an inch longer so that at my 25 1/2" setting the adjustment is no longer topped out.
> I'm really pleased and just can't see myself ever building a chevalet out of solid wood again. ...... Really!
> ...


Very interesting Paul!


----------

